# Bekomme Dummyspace beim Internetseiten auslesen



## Dary (20. Feb 2006)

Hi all, ich habe folgendes problem:

Immer wenn mein Applet (wird später auch ein J2ME) eine Homepage ausliesst, bekommt meine String Variable s irgendwelche DummySpace Strings ab und der String sieht dann wie folgt aus: 

anstatt: 
bekomme ich: 

hier der sourcecode:


```
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class test extends JApplet
{
	static String[] lineArray;
	static String temptext;
	static JRadioButton[] radio;
	static JProgressBar[] ProgressBar;
	static int count=0;

	public void init()
	{
		
		
		
				try {								
			URL                url;
			URLConnection      urlConn;
			DataInputStream    in;

			url = new URL("http://www.yahoo.com");
		
			urlConn = url.openConnection();
		    urlConn.setDoInput(true);
		    urlConn.setUseCaches(false);

		    
			
			in = new DataInputStream(urlConn.getInputStream());
		
						
			int ch;
                        String s="";
			while ((ch = in.read()) != -1) {
			  
			StringBuffer text = new StringBuffer();  
			int n = in.readInt();
			byte[] buffer=new byte[1024];
			int i = in.read(buffer);
			temptext = new String(buffer);
			text.toString();
			text.append(temptext);
			s+=temptext;
			
			}
			
			
			
			
			
			
			setLayout(new BoxLayout(getContentPane(), BoxLayout.Y_AXIS));
			
			ButtonGroup group = new ButtonGroup();
			
			JTextArea textArea = new JTextArea(s);
		    JScrollPane scrollableTextArea = new JScrollPane(textArea);
			
			
			getContentPane().add(scrollableTextArea);
			
			in.close();
			
			} catch( Exception ex ) {
				System.out.println( ex );}
			}	
}
```


----------



## Murray (22. Feb 2006)

Dieser Code


> ```
> while ((ch = in.read()) != -1) {
> 
> StringBuffer text = new StringBuffer();
> ...


ist an mehreren Stellen mindestens fragwürdig:
1.: Die while-Bedingung liest ein Zeichen ein, welches dann nicht in den String kopiert wird
2: n = readInt() liest ein Zeichen ein, welches dann nicht in den String kopiert wird
3.: der StringBuffer ist so völlig überflüssig
4.: es wird ein String aus einem byte[] erzeugt, welches nur teilweise gefüllt ist; die restlichen binären Nullen führen zu einem undefinierten Verhalten

/EDIT: Tags


----------



## MPW (23. Feb 2006)

Ausserdem kann es vllt. sein, dass deine Seite, die du auslesen willst, Cookies und Sessions benoetigt? Denn dein Applet kennt die Session ja nicht, und bekommt so vllt. eine Standartseite, ist mir auch mal passiert...


----------

